# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ajo që është e bukur...

## Cupke_pe_Korce

*...eshte e moralshme!*

Si mendoni, c'donte te thoshte Gustav Flober me kete?

----------


## Veshtrusja

> *Ajo qe eshte e bukur eshte e moralshme!*_
> 
> Si mendoni, c'donte te thoshte Gustav Flober me kete?_



Menyra se si mund ta interpretoj une ate qe ka patur Gustav Flober ndermend mund te jete ndryshe nga menyra se si e interpretoj vertete ate qe eshte then...ose...Une mund te jap nje mendim se cfare ka patur Gustav ndermend kur e ka shprehur ate, por kjo nuk do te ishte necessarily ne perputhje me ate qe mendoj une vete mbi ate shprehje...

Mendimi qe krijojm per ate shprehje ne lidhje me bukurine varet te menyra se si e shohim "moralin"...Nese per dike morali eshte relative, atehere ashtu eshte edhe bukuria...

Kaq per tani.

----------


## ORIONI

Bukuria nuk eshte kriter per tu bazuar per te vendosur se ne eshte e moralshme apo jo.As nuk eshte kriter i mirefillte vleresimi.(Eshte nje pjese e tij)

Imagjino qe dikujt i duket e bukur perdhunimi.

Per te vendosur se kush eshte e moralshme apo e pamoralshme duhet te japim nje perkufizim te moralit dhe per mua "Ai eshte vlere universale qe nuk ndryshon me kohen dhe hapesiren"
Shpesh here se kush eshte e moralshme apo jo e ka vendoisur religjoni megjithese ne nese do konkludojme tek gjerat e pamorlashme patjeter se do gjejme pasoja  nga veprimet ose idete.

----------


## Larsus

> *...eshte e moralshme!*
> 
> Si mendoni, c'donte te thoshte Gustav Flober me kete?


ate qe do te thonin gjithe te tjeret: bukuria qendron ne syte e atij qe e shef..dhe si e tille ka status te vecante....eshte speciale dhe per personin qe e shef si virtyt, eshte puritane..

te bazohesh tek veprat e floberit, ai e ka me dashurine/tradhetine dhe bukuria e dashurise per te, eshte e moralshme ..pmvrsht nese shoqeria/njerezit/rregullat nuk kane vend per kete lloj morali 

pikerisht se bukuria eshte relative po ashtu dhe morali, ato te dyja barazohen per nje individ shume kollajshem pa e vrare mendjen se si  i veshtroin veshtruesja  :ngerdheshje: 

Ti orioni, ja ke fut ko mer daje...




> "Ai eshte vlere universale qe nuk ndryshon me kohen dhe hapesiren"


 e kush tha qe bukuria ndryshon me kohen apo hapesiren? apo dashuria qe lidhet me ate bukuri?

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

ok! Ju thoni qe morali eshte relativ, dhe per rrjedhoje, bukuria eshte relative. Ketu duhen ndare rrushte nga dardhat: morali ka kuptim vetem ne kontekstin shoqeror (moral individualist mua s'me kane degjuar veshet) ndersa bukuria eshte nje nocion 'purely aesthetic." 

Duke ndjekur llogjiken tuaj i bie qe, nese morali rrezohet ne gremine, bukuria ka te njejtin fat....nese s'ka moral, s'ka as _te bukur_.

Lars' mbete tere jeten 'Silentium Amoris.'  Sikur mendjen te me kishe lexuar, nuk do me kishe dale kaq mire me shteg: "_One does not see anything until one sees its beauty_"- thote Wilde.  Sa e vertete eshte kjo shprehje tek "The Picture of Dorian Gray?" (E permenda kete sepse rrenjet e krijimtarise se Wilde kapen fort pas letersise frenge)

Pastaj, thenia kaq e njohur e Floberit - Madame Bovary c'est moi - a nuk ju duket se ka te beje me nocionin e tij per moralin?

----------


## Larsus

> ok! Lars' mbete tere jeten 'Silentium Amoris.'
>   Sikur mendjen te me kishe lexuar, nuk do me kishe dale kaq mire me shteg: "_One does not see anything until one sees its beauty_"- thote Wilde.  
> 
> Pastaj, thenia kaq e njohur e Floberit - Madame Bovary c'est moi - a nuk ju duket se ka te beje me nocionin e tij per moralin?


po patjeter, moj e padiskutueshme, une e kam njohur bukurine   :buzeqeshje:  me kane rasti ta takoj, dhe prandaj dhe rri heshtur.. ..

patjeter qe Flober shef veten tek madam Bovary...e adhuron, e ngre ne piediestal..dhe cdo dhimbje e saj mbetet, ne menyren e vet, madherisht e bukur...dhe githnji e moralshme.

Sa per Wilde-n dhe konceptet e tij, do te duhej nje teme me vete..wilde eshte shume me shume realist/makiavelist se sa flober.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Po sikur te kish qene e kunderta? Sikur Madame Bovary (ketu, Floberi vete) te personifikoje deshtimin e dashurise, shemtine e bukurise, dhe perfundimisht zhgenjimin nga ato ndjenja qe romantiket i ngriten ne piedestal?

----------


## Veshtrusja

> ok! Ju thoni qe morali eshte relativ, dhe per rrjedhoje, bukuria eshte relative. Ketu duhen ndare rrushte nga dardhat: morali ka kuptim vetem ne kontekstin shoqeror (moral individualist mua s'me kane degjuar veshet) ndersa bukuria eshte nje nocion 'purely aesthetic."


Une nuk thashe kurre se morali eshte (apo s'eshte) relative, ne fakt. (Mendimin tim te plot, personal nuk e kam shprehur akoma..) Une thash *nese* dikush e konsideron moralin relative, atehere per ate njeri edhe bukuria do te jete relative. Perse? Sepse edhe nese e lidhim bukurine me moralin, por edhe nese nuk e lidhim bukurine me moralin, ne te dyja castet ne jemi duke i dhen kuptim individual si bukurise ashtu dhe moralit... 

Persa i perket kontekstit shoqerore, me vjen mire qe e permende kete sepse edhe une ate po mendoja. Shpesh njerezit (ndoshta dhe une) i shohin(m) gjerat ne kontekst te "relativitetit", por si do te funksiononte shoqeria nese gjithcka* do te ishte relative? *Pyetje:* kush e vendos (dhe ne baze te cfare) nese *morali* eshte dicka e percaktuar nga shoqeria apo nese eshte dicka individuale? Prandaj se pari duhet ditur se cfare kuptimi ka morali per ne...

Ne lidhje me bukurine, kam deshire te te kuptoj me mire kur thua se bukuria eshte "purely aesthetic"... Nese mundesh, sqarohu.




> Duke ndjekur llogjiken tuaj i bie qe, nese morali rrezohet ne gremine, bukuria ka te njejtin fat....nese s'ka moral, s'ka as te bukur.


Kete mendim nuk e kam shprehur akoma... ndoshta me vone ...




> "One does not see anything until one sees its beauty"- thote Wilde.


Pyetje: Qe te "shohesh" dicka, a do te thot kjo definitivisht se atehere (ne ate moment qe e sheh) i jep ekzistence/vlere bukurise?

----------


## angeldust

Ajo qe eshte e bukur.... jua ben moralet te lekundurve çorap!

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Ajo qe eshte e bukur.... jua ben moralet te lekundurve çorap!



ndersa ajo qe eshte e moralshme rron me gjat se ajo qe perceptohet si e bukur ...

dhe ajo qe eshte e moralshme, nuk lekundet!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Well, dashur padashur, gjithe problemi perqendrohet tek vlerat. 

Morali nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse ligji qe rregullon maredheniet tona me te tjeret, bazuar ky mbi _marreveshjen_ tone ne lidhje me menyren se si duhet te sillemi me te tjeret.  Me nje fjale, nese _te tjeret_ nuk do te ekzistonin, nuk do te kish nevoje per norma/vlera morale, apo jo?

Ne te kundert, e bukura eshte dicka qe perceptohet vetem me ane te shqisave (from aisthanesthai- to perceive) Pra, ajo eshte thjesht impresion, dhe si e tille, eshte krejt individuale (do te kish qene interesante nese do te kishim ndonje neuroscientist apo psikolog ketu)

Duke ju kthyer edhe nje here asaj qe thote Floberi, si mundet qe keto dy lloj vlerash, qe perfaqesojne dy ekstreme, te jene e njejta gje?

----------


## StormAngel

Ta zejme se nje pikture eshte shume e bukur...qofte kjo edhe per dicka tjeter, perderisa nje person idealizon te bukuren, ajo per te eshte me se e moralshme, pasi qe e idealizon ate dhe i jep emrat me te bukur qe i gjen, mes te cilave edhe moralshmerine.  :buzeqeshje:  
Dua te them, bukuria eshte vete morali, pasi qe cdo gje e bukur eshte me afer perfektes. Thjeshte thene, ka shume variante te zberthimit te kesaj thenie, dhe zoti e di se cila eshte e sakta, ndoshta eshte thjeshte edhe nje justifikim per pamoralshmerine dhe te shemtuaren, mirepo, nga nje kendveshtrim i cuditshem, gjerave te bukura cdohere ju japim vlera morale neve.

Kompleksiteti i thenies eshte se si e percepon njeriu moralin dhe bukurine, si dy koncepte qe nuk bashkohen, apo thjeshte si dicka qe shkon se bashku.

Te jesh i bukur ne shpirt, don te thote qe ke moral te larte. Thjeshte thene ne fund, zoti e di ca ka thene Floberi, mirepo...deri dikund, teza e ketij mban uje, pasi qe njeriu gjithmone te bukures ia jep vlerat me te larta.

Kjo mendimi im, dhe eshte i pjeserishem, pasi qe nuk dua qe shkrimi te jete konfuz.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

stormy, ndoshta na duhet ti japim bukurise apo moralit nje perkufizim tjeter, se po ta leme me kaq, ato jane dy drejteza paralele qe nuk priten.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

Te pershendes Cupke_pe_Korce dhe njekohesisht te falenderoj sepse me fute ne mendime.




> Well, dashur padashur, gjithe problemi perqendrohet tek vlerat.


dhe vlerat ndryshojn do te thuash? mire... por vlerat e sotshme nuk jane domosdoshmerisht te moralshme...apo jo?




> Morali nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse ligji qe rregullon maredheniet tona me te tjeret, bazuar ky mbi marreveshjen tone ne lidhje me menyren se si duhet te sillemi me te tjeret. Me nje fjale, nese te tjeret nuk do te ekzistonin, nuk do te kish nevoje per norma/vlera morale, apo jo?


Ne fakt, une mendoj se morali nuk eshte thjesht ai ligj qe rregullon mardheniet tona me te tjeret, por gjithashtu nje "ligj" (hajde po e quajm ligj) i cili rregullon edhe mardheniet qe kemi me vetveten. Pra ai nuk i sherben vetem shoqerise por i sherben edhe individit. Nese disa vlera kane rezistuar kohen atehere kjo tregon se ato vlera nuk i sherbejn thjesht nje shoqerie por sherbejn ne nje shkalle me te lart, si dicka te domosdoshme per ate ekzistence (per individin). Pra, ndoshta ne disa raste mund te themi se morali duhet ne vend qe te ekzistojm dhe jo vetem per arsye se ekzistojm atehere kemi moralin...




> Ne te kundert, e bukura eshte dicka qe perceptohet vetem me ane te shqisave (from aisthanesthai- to perceive) Pra, ajo eshte thjesht impresion, dhe si e tille, eshte krejt individuale (do te kish qene interesante nese do te kishim ndonje neuroscientist apo psikolog ketu)


Kete mendova se kishe ndermend kur the aesthetic, por kjo mund te jete relative. Per X person, bukuria ndoshta nuk eshte nje gje, nje dicka qe perceptohet por mund te jete nje "ideal". Nje ideal, nje vlere qe eshte e bukur mund te jete vete morali. Nje ideal, nje vlere qe ekziston jo vetem per shoqerine por edhe per individin, qe i sherben ekzistences se individit apo qe precedon ekzistencen e tij mund te jete dicka shume e bukur. Ne fund te fundit, ajo qe eshte e bukur eshte dicka qe na pelqen (jo vetem me sy, me hund, me goje...) por qe na ben te ndihemi mire, si te them, qe eshte "pleasing to us" edhe menderisht, edhe shpirterisht...




> Duke ju kthyer edhe nje here asaj qe thote Floberi, si mundet qe keto dy lloj vlerash, qe perfaqesojne dy ekstreme, te jene e njejta gje?


Une nuk e konsideroj bukurine domosdoshmerisht nje vlere sepse dikush mund te vleresoj ate cfare nuk eshte e bukur per dike tjeter. Vlerat e tham se mund te ndryshojn. Ndersa morali qe, per mua, perfshine ato vlera qe jane gjithmone te qendrueshme dhe qe ekzistojn te pavarur nga koha, te pavarur nga shoqeria por qe i sherbejn si shoqerise edhe individit, morali duhet te jete i bukur. Ndoshta nuk perceptohet nga shoqeria gjithmone si i bukur per hire te ndryshimit te vlerave... por vete ekzistenca e domosdoshme e tij per individin (dhe si rezultat per shoqerine) i jep atij nje bukuri te vecant.

naten e mire befshi per sonte...

----------


## Sokoli

Cupke m'a lidh pak postin #1 me postin #7.

----------


## Larsus

me leje Sokoli? ta lidh une? meqe punoj me nje neuroscientist  :buzeqeshje: 

Cupka thote:_yeah, right! 
Po sikur te kish qene e kunderta? Sikur Madame Bovary (ketu, Floberi vete) te personifikoje deshtimin e dashurise, shemtine e bukurise, dhe perfundimisht zhgenjimin nga ato ndjenja qe romantiket i ngriten ne piedestal_

edhe nese do te ishte e kunderta, deduksioni nuk eshte oxymoron po i vlefshem: 

bukuria /dashuria/lumturia-----e moralshme 

tradhetia/shemtimi/mashtrimi (indjenjave dhe i bukurise the pure one)---e pamoralshme 

Neuroscientist thone qe ate qe ta shef syri nuk eshte thejsht aestetike por mbrujtur ne tru nga ekpserienca te meparshme si e bukur dhe e deshirueshme 

kaq ika se i vosha PC njeres per kete teme 
edhe shemtia ka vleren e saj pacim

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Lars, je apo s'je 'one gentelman and a half' kur thua 'ladies first' ...mire, mire  :shkelje syri: 

Sokol, kam dhjete vjet e kusur qe e kam lexuar 'Madame Bovari' dhe ndryshe nga c'na mesonin ne shkolle te mesme (ti duhet ta dish gjithashtu) Floberi jo vetem qe nuk e idealizon bukurine/ndjenjen, por e ironizon ate.  Je te perqendrohemi tek shprehja: 'Madame Bovary c'est moi.'

Kush eshte Madame Bovary? Nje femer qe e shikon veten dhe jeten si ne librat romantike qe ajo ka lexuar, qe neglizhon detyrat e saj familjare duke kercyer nga njera romance ne tjetren, me idene se kjo menyre jetese eshte me e mire se ajo qe ajo kish zgjedhur me pare (si nene dhe si grua). Por, ne perpjekje per te jetuar idealen, Madame Bovari deshton plotesisht: bota atje jashte nuk i ngjan aspak endrrave te saj; ajo eshte e vetmuar dhe e braktisur.  Deshtimi i saj nuk ka permasat e 'catharsis' pasi Ema Bovari nuk eshte heroina klasike, dhe aq me pak ajo eshte heroina romantike. Ema nuk shfaq kurrefare rebelimi karshi normave morale; ajo nuk lufton per ate qe beson. Perkundrazi, ajo i bindet verberisht thirrjes se deshirave te castit pa e pyetur veten dy here nese kjo eshte e drejte apo e gabuar.  Pra, fundi i aventures njerezore per te arritur te bukuren apo per te jetuar idealen eshte zhgenjim - dhe kjo eshte nje gje e shemtuar.  Ema Bovari nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje 'bukuroshe' truthare qe as bukuria nuk i hyn ne pune.  

Duke u personifikuar me Madame Bovari (Madame Bovary c'est moi!), Floberi kerkon te tregoje dy gjera:
1. Shkrimtaret romantike s'kane qene gje tjeter vecse enderrimtare te gjore, dhe idealizmi i tyre eshte kaq pa vlere.
2. Arti eshte deshtim! dhe i deshtuar eshte ai artist qe beson ne art. (ne fakt, ky koncept me duket mjaft kompleks. E shtjellojme me vone po deshe)

Pra, e bukura/idealja nuk ekziston! ose e thene me mire, nuk ekziston "out there" (me nje fjale, ekziston ne imagjinate por kursesi ne boten jashte nesh).  Ketu si te thuash rrezohet kulti i individit dhe ngrihet kulti i shoqerise. Nje njeri kursesi nuk mund te jetoje jashte rrethit te tij shoqeror, se te jetosh jashte ketij te fundit do te thote te jetosh jashte realitetit, qe do te thote te jetosh me genjeshtren - dhe kjo eshte e shemtuar! 

Pra, c'fare eshte e bukura? Njohje! Te njohesh vetveten, te njohesh limitet e tua si qenie shoqerore, te jesh i ndergjegjshem per vendin dhe rolin tend ne shoqeri - kjo eshte e bukur!

Dhe nese dikush mundohet te gjeje te bukuren/idealen jashte normave morale, ai jo vetem qe ka per te deshtuar, dhe kjo pasi e bukura nuk ekziston, por gjithmone ka per tu ndjekur nga e shemtuara, qofte kjo e fundit dhe nje brejtje e ndergjegjes.

Tani, nese dikush do te argumentonte se e bukura dhe e shemtuara jane e njejta gje, une perseri do ti thosha se ne rastin qe fola, ato marrin kuptimin qe kane gjithmone ne lidhje me normat morale.


ps. e permenda dhe me pare, ideja se esenca e gjerave eshte e shemtuar eshte shprehur kaq bukur tek "The Picture of Dorian Gray." Keto dy vepra me duken kaq shume te ngjashme.

pss. veshtruese, une akoma po mendohem keshtu qe, ka edhe me keq.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

teme e bukur qe tani u be akoma me interesante




> Floberi jo vetem qe nuk e idealizon bukurine/ndjenjen, por *e ironizon ate.*


Pikerisht prandaj kur eshte hapur tema duhet te ishe e qarte nese kerkoje interpretimin e Flober (te cilin me vjen mire qe e ke postuar sepse une vete skam lexuar ndonje veper te tij... dhe tani kam deshire ta lexoj ne te ardhmen) apo nese kerkoje opinionin tone ne lidhje me ate cfare ka shprehur Flober.

Tani, ne lidhje me ate cfare ka dashur te thot Flober: me pelqen arsyetimi por nuk jam dakort me te.  :ngerdheshje: 




> Pra, e bukura/idealja nuk ekziston! ose e thene me mire, nuk ekziston "out there" (me nje fjale, ekziston ne imagjinate por kursesi ne boten jashte nesh).


Cfare do te thot te ekzistosh? Gjithmone me ka pelqyer shprehja e Descartes-it (e permend shpesh) Je pense donc je suis. Njeriu mendon, pra ekziston. Ai nuk ekziston duke e pare veten ne kontekstin shoqeror (ai e ka me te veshtire te provoj ekzistencen e shoqerise se sa te vetes) por ekziston pikerisht sepse e ka kapacitetin e arsyetimit, qe e ve vetveten ne pikepyetje. Ne cfare do forme te ekzistoj ai, ai ekziston te pakten se mendon. Perse e permenda kete? Sepse po e krahasoj me ate ideale qe permende se ekziston vetem ne imagjinaten tone. Pa ate imagjinate, pa ate ideale te konceptuar brenda mendjes tone, si do te ekzistonte shoqeria? Nje koncept, nje ide per zhvillim per perparim si do te ishte e mundur te realizohej pa patur se pari ate ide te asaj bukurie (edhe pse kur mundohet te vihet ne aplikim nuk del gjithmone ashtu si eshte konceptuar)? Pra, ajo ideale duhet te ekzistoj ne nje fare forme (te brendshme fillimisht, nese jo te jashtme, por ekzistenca e brendhsme nuk e ben ate domosdo nje iluzion) ne vend qe te "realizohet" me vone ne boten e jashtme. 




> Ketu si te thuash rrezohet kulti i individit dhe ngrihet kulti i shoqerise. Nje njeri kursesi nuk mund te jetoje jashte rrethit te tij shoqeror, se te jetosh jashte ketij te fundit do te thote te jetosh jashte realitetit, qe do te thote te jetosh me genjeshtren - dhe kjo eshte e shemtuar!


Atehere, realiteti eshte individi vetem brenda shoqerise? Por, ekzistenca e njeriut varet te kapaciteti i individit te mendoj/arsyetoj si nje dhe jo si nje kolektive. (Rikujto Descartes perseri) Nese njeriu, qe ekziston, mendon i pavarur nga shoqeria atehere ai nuk eshte i varur plotesisht ne ate shoqeri ne vend qe te ekzistoj. I think therefore I am. I think, regardless of whether society thinks. Therefore, I exist regardless of whether there is a society around me. I am. Realiteti eshte brenda kapacitetit tim te mendoj dhe jo brenda perkufizimit te shoqerise mbi ate qe duhet menduar. Pra njeriu ekziston jashte kontekstit shoqeror perpara se te ekzistoj brenda tij...

Cfare do te ishte shoqeria pa individin? Te jetosh jashte rrethit shoqeror do te thote te jetosh jashte realitetit? Por, cfare eshte realiteti? Njeriu ekziston edhe nese rrethi shoqeror nuk ekziston. Realiteti eshte individi. Dakort, idealja eshte dicka brenda nesh dhe jo jashte nesh. Por pikerisht se ajo ideale ekziston prandaj dhe rron shoqeria. Nese sdo te kishim iden, si do te mund ta krijonim, perballonim, organizonimshoqerine?

Pastaj, nese nje njeri eshte i varur te shoqeria dhe jo te vetvetja, atehere cfare vlera ka ai njeri si individ? Ku qendron vlera e individit nese ai nuk eshte i pavarur (te pakten ne nje sense) nga shoqeria, nese ai nuk ekziston edhe jashte shoqerise? 




> Pra, c'fare eshte e bukura? Njohje! Te njohesh vetveten, te njohesh limitet e tua si qenie shoqerore, te jesh i ndergjegjshem per vendin dhe rolin tend ne shoqeri - kjo eshte e bukur!


Njohje, po. Por njohjen e vetvetes vetem ne kontekstin shoqeror? Jo. Nese njeriu e njeh vetveten vetem ne kontekstin shoqeror atehere ai nuk njeh *vet*veten. Nese qe te njohim veten duhet ta shohim ate vetem se si funksionon brenda kesaj shoqerie nuk do te thot se jemi duke pare ate cka eshte e vertete. Ndoshta mund te quhet nje realitet shoqeror por jo realitet i vertete. Nese ne nuk arrim te njohim vetveten jashte kontekstit shoqeror, sa mire do ta perballonim veten tone brenda asaj shoqerie? Ne do te ishim krejt te varur per gjithcka te shoqeria, as nuk do arrinim te mendonim si nje qenie individuale por do te vepronim vetem si rezultat i ambientit ku jetonim.(Kjo, do te na shkaktonte te shihnim nje shemtire (literally)...). Qe te njohesh shoqerine dhe veten brenda asaj shoqerie, duhet te njohesh veten jashte saj se pari.




> Dhe nese dikush mundohet te gjeje te bukuren/idealen jashte normave morale, ai jo vetem qe ka per te deshtuar, dhe kjo pasi e bukura nuk ekziston, por gjithmone ka per tu ndjekur nga e shemtuara, qofte kjo e fundit dhe nje brejtje e ndergjegjes.


Jashte normave morale. Flober (apo ti) po i jep moralit nje koncept brenda shoqerise, une te posti para ketij jam munduar te arsyetoj se morali duhet te ekzistoj ne vend qe te ekzistoj edhe individi, dhe si rezultat edhe shoqeria.  Pikerisht ketu qendron thelbi: te menyra se si ne e konceptojm moralen, dhe pastaj se si e konceptojm ate ne lidhje me te bukuren. (Per kete jam shprehur te posti para ketij.) Moralja (idealja / e bukura) eshte dicka e domosdoshme dhe si rezultat ajo ekziston. Pa te, si do te mund te ekzistonte/mendonte/arsyetonte/ndjente njeriu/individi? Pa te, si do te funksiononte shoqeria (e cila bazohet te individi)? Moralja eshte pikerisht ajo cfare eshte e lidhur me ndergjegjen njerezore. Me ndergjegjen individuale. Me mendimin individual. Me arsyetimin individual. Me iden individuale. Vetem duke ekzistuar ajo e moralshme mund te ekzistoj edhe individi, dhe si rezultat shoqeria...




> pss. veshtruese, *une akoma po mendohem* keshtu qe, ka edhe me keq.


Ama me pelqen kjo gje.  :buzeqeshje:  


ps:  :Mos:  hadje te perqendrohem te tekstet qe duhet te lexoj per shkolle tani... (lol)

----------


## Sokoli

*Suksesi është pasojë, jo synim.* 

_Gustave Flaubert_

----------


## Veshtrusja

> *Suksesi është pasojë, jo synim.* 
> 
> _Gustave Flaubert_


Po synimi cfare eshte?

----------

